# Another pretty rare model.



## island schwinn (Jan 15, 2015)

Just in today.a 62 tornado twin straightbar with the later style frame.december 61 frame date,so a 62 model.i've only seen typhoons with this frame.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy Cow Brian!  That is SICK!  You catch the coolest stuff.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 15, 2015)

I do a lot of shopping in Kennewick.


----------



## OBrider (Jan 15, 2015)

Like it! Nothing to do to that one!

OBrider


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2015)

What a black beauty! Is that one going to stay inside the house? Any history about the original owner that got that new? Cool chainguard markings, never seen that one before.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 15, 2015)

That is Nice!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 15, 2015)

O mercy...that bike is wicked.

Black Betty (Official Video http://youtu.be/ZbjyuDYtAtk


----------



## randallace (Jan 16, 2015)

same frame a my typhoon 1962 i think 





after a cleaning


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2015)

It is the same frame.a very short run for this style and most I've seen were typhoons.the earlier style with the short twin bars was used 59-61.i sold a sweet 62 typhoon a while back and kicked myself ever since.i feel a little better now.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2015)

I've seen a July '61 Flying Star,Sept. '61 Skipper and a few Tornados with that frame. Yours is the nicest of the bunch.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> I've seen a July '61 Flying Star,Sept. '61 Skipper and a few Tornados with that frame. Yours is the nicest of the bunch.



Thanks,I appreciate the compliments.
My next bike is a 61 flying star,but it's the early twin bar.this is the only later style tornado I've ever seen.sure would like to see pics of the 61 bikes with the bars that go all the way to the dropouts.i know the 61 and earlier tanks won't fit the later frame.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 16, 2015)

...................... Awsome bike island schwinn ................


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw that Flying Star a few years ago in Holly Mi,decent shape and original.I Couldnt talk him out of it.I really like the paint sceme of that or the Skipper,maybe I'll stumble on one some day...Heres my '62 Typhoon,one of my best riders.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> I saw that Flying Star a few years ago in Holly Mi,decent shape and original.I Couldnt talk him out of it.I really like the paint sceme of that or the Skipper,maybe I'll stumble on one some day...Heres my '62 Typhoon,one of my best riders.



Gotta love them twin straightbar bikes.nice ride there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2015)

I sure would like the know the story on those 1962 Tornados. Looks like the guard is the same as the 61 models but it has a unique screening. The Typhoon had the newer tail fin slimline guard. And your fork dart is the old V style where the 62 Typhoon has the common 60's dart. What is also interesting is the 61 Tornado's model number was D-12 and the 62 Typhoon model number is also D-12. Pretty interesting bike Island.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2015)

Of all the pics I've seen,the late tornado had this guard.never noticed the fork darts.
Maybe I have the only one in the world?better put it up for sale.lol.
Seriously,there has to be more hiding out there.just a matter of time and they'll be popping up all over.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 17, 2015)

Man this bike is making my brain hurt. It certainly rolls to the beat of its own drummer. I might be thinking of some other model but I dont think the 61 line offered a black Tornado so to see the phase out of a model include a new color black is fascinating.  They would actually have to create new Tornado screened black chainguard inventory to make it happen. I love a good bike mystery.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 17, 2015)

*No '62 Tornado....*

The Typhoon replaced the Tornado January '62.....http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962.html


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 17, 2015)

The red Schwinn in this CL ad is a Typhoon with the double straight bar.  He sent me other photos of it, but they've been deleted from my email.  

I'd assume because the ad is still up that the bikes are still for sale.

Ed

http://ksu.craigslist.org/bik/4827962149.html


----------



## spoker (Jan 17, 2015)

there is a clean toronado listed on minneapolis craigs list,listed as a 54 but its listedincorrectly,$130.00,i know the guy that has it and hes ok just put in wrong nimber,post number is 4847701542


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2015)

Rivnut said:


> The red Schwinn in this CL ad is a Typhoon with the double straight bar.  He sent me other photos of it, but they've been deleted from my email.
> 
> I'd assume because the ad is still up that the bikes are still for sale.
> 
> ...




Yep, the Typhoon is still for sale and it's also on eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cla...155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259dd2415b


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2015)

I e-mailed him yesterday about the size,I see he has 24" in the e-bay blurb.I'm out.


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2015)

somthing wrongwith the mpls cl toronado bike everyone seems to be lookin at the junk on ebay?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

spoker said:


> post number is 4847701542




Can't find it, spoker, can you copy/paste the url?


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2015)

my net book wont post ulr or what ever,just use the item number or put tornado in the search for the minneapolis cl,sorry for the extra work 2 find it,but good luck anyway!


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2015)

he has 20 pics,ph number is 612-715-2485 i may have spelled it wrong search for tornado


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/4847701542.html


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks scott,looks like a 59


----------

